
Data mining local radio with Node.js - alpb
http://evanmuehlhausen.com/data-mining-local-radio-with-nodejs/
======
nameuserc
Using Node.js to make "non-blocking http requests" using callbacks and having
to reorder stuff after it arrives?

Sounds like he had fun playing with Node.js and writing code.

But did I read this wrong or is he making several hundred individual HTTP
requests?

Even when the server he's accessing says it supports keep-alive (5 seconds),
and probably a decent number of max-requests (say, 100).

I must have read this wrong.

------
crazypyro
It might just be my computer, but the font in firefox makes the w's hard to
see. Its really distracting to me.

Here's a screenshot so you know what I'm talking about:
<http://i.imgur.com/7DrpQ.png>

